#      2011

## DENvir

!
 ,             2011       ?
.

----------


## mvf

,    2010.

----------

*mvf*,   ?    , ,   (  ).     34%

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## DENvir

,    .      ?

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_3.htm

----------


## admina

> *mvf*,   ?    , ,   (  ).     34%


.  .      .

----------


## MNP

,    01.01.2011    14%   34% ???
   .               .         ?
-   -    ???

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ,    01.01.2011    14%  34% ???


    .




>

----------


## .

> 01.01.2011    14%  34% ?


   -? 34% -      ,   ,    ( ,       34%  )

----------

34%  26%!

----------


## Andyko

> -?


         ,   :Smilie:

----------

,     ?    ,

----------


## Feminka



----------


## mvf

-  ?
http://www.garant.ru/news/290521/

----------

> 





A    ?    .   ,       ,   ,   .

----------


## -Nora

,        .             . , ,

----------


## .

> .


    -   ?   :Embarrassment: 
        .

----------


## goti

.. (   50%) ?

----------


## DENvir

> .


    ?

----------


## mvf

20. .
21. .   .

----------


## -Nora

> -   ? 
>         .


            ,   ,            .  ,   ,      ,  , ,         ..  :Hmm:

----------


## mvf

> ,


 ,   ,     2011.

----------


## -Nora

> ,   ,     2011.


 2011   ,   ,       .
  2011   ,   ,   ,   ,    ,            .

1.                   .       .    ,     .    6%           .

2.          15%      .  ,          ,   ,      ,  346.16.  ,      ,  .  ,    ,    ,   ,          ,  1%    ,            1%  .

              31 ,    30     .                 .   15%,      ,              .                       .

  ,       ,   ,       .               13% ( ) ,        (, , ) 9%      .

        ,   ,  ,  2011                  .

----------


## mvf

*-Nora*,   346.15        .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## mvf

- ""     .

----------

> ,  2011                  .


  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

** ,       ...

----------

*mvf*,      ?

----------


## mvf

6

 . 3 . 4

IMHO    .

----------


## .

21 .    .        :Smilie:

----------


## .

,       ,  .     .       ,              :Smilie:

----------


## jokonda

,   mvf  6 .      2011-2019   ,      . , ,        ?     72.20,     ?

----------


## mvf

272- . 5 . 1

----------


## jokonda



----------


## Yanisss

> 34%  26%!


, ,   6   ( ),       ?    ?
..      2010 .      (  http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr39_2.htm)?

----------


## .

> ..      2010 .


 -             ,    .
   ?

----------


## Yanisss

> -             ,    .
>    ?


,    .

..         ,       0,20%

----------


## .

.        ,     212-.

----------


## Yanisss

> .        ,     212-.


, .. ..       ?

----------

> ..       ?


       ,   .         11

----------

, ,              -   2010  ?

----------


## .



----------


## DENvir

2010     .    2011   26%  ,    ((

----------


## rantika

/       2010,   ?

----------


## .

2010

----------


## rantika

,     )))

----------

,    :Smilie:

----------


## DENvir

2011                 ?

----------


## rantika

,  15%      / ( / ,    ,  ,   )      ?   6 %           .  ?

----------

,    6%,    -   (41.00.2)                 (,    ..).
         ?
  - -  ( )   ?  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## VicIrk

.

 ,   72.20

  58.    .....

        ,    50 ?   ?

----------


## mvf

: 432- ".7)"   > 70%.

----------


## NastasiaD

,        :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...81&postcount=5,
   ,

----------


## NastasiaD

,    ...

     ,     .
      1,3 %,   0,6%
 ,  ,     ?
 -                 ?

   8% ,   ,  ......

----------


## .

*NastasiaD*,     .     .
     ,

----------


## NastasiaD

,        !   :yes: 
      ,         :Dezl:

----------


## NastasiaD

:
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr42.htm
   ,           
 :Wink: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------

.53.

----------


## .

,      ?   :Frown:

----------

> ,      ?


.   . :Redface:

----------


## rantika

> .53.


           ?               .

----------


## .

.      ,     .
       ,    2 ,     .

----------


## rantika

,     ,         ,      .

----------


## aksentia

(   /).      .  ,       ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


.   .

----------

,         2011 ,   ,     25/01  ?

----------


## rantika

,       25  ( 1- ).

----------

!!!

----------


## aksentia

,    - ?    ?

----------


## .

*aksentia*,   26.2  ?      ?      :Frown:

----------


## aksentia

,

----------


## rantika

> ,    - ?    ?


       ,     ,         (  20   ,    )  .

----------


## Katyshka

,           ??? , ...      :Embarrassment: 

      .

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...D0.B4.D1.8B.29

----------


## .

*Katyshka*,

----------


## Katyshka

!!!

----------


## Yanisss

> .
> 
>  ,   72.20
> 
>   58.    .....
> 
>         ,    50 ?   ?


          ,    50 ? -   .

----------


## Yanisss

> .        ,     212-.


*.,*     ?      :Frown:    ?!

----------


## mvf

> ?!


     -     .     //  .

----------


## .

> ,    50 ?


 
   .58.

----------


## Yanisss

*., mvf,*  !

----------


## Yanisss

> -     .     //  .


  : 

"               ,      ()       ,      .
...
  ,               ."

=>        :Frown:

----------


## NastasiaD

:Wow:  " "      20011       8%     :Wow:

----------


## accountingathome

> : 
> 
> "               ,      ()       ,      .
> ...
>   ,               ."
> 
> =>


     ""  :Frown: 



> ,   .


-  ,    "  ,   "?     ?    -  ?

----------


## mvf

> ,      ()       ,      .


 ,         "".

----------


## mvf

...   ,    ,   .

----------


## irina0977

, ,    2010          ,     .
.

----------

?     10000,  ,    20000. !!!

----------


## .

-  1  2011  40000.  20000     . 10000

----------

, ,     .
   :       ,    (, )     + / =       463 000      (  ),   ,          , , 470 000.      ?      \       (7 ..)?   

  (-)            463 000,         ? )))

----------


## .

> \       (7 ..)?

----------

. - .   "" -  ! )))

----------

,  ,   () -    ?            2011 .  !

----------


## Elena Yar 77

,  ,  
 6%   ,  45.21,
   0,9%  , 8%+6%  14%  , 
      2011. - 26% (18 -, 2,9- ,3,1%- , 2,0%-  )
 0,9%     ?

----------


## .

> 2011 .


      .



> 2011. - 26%


   .

----------

..,         ? 63.21.24 -  ,     -   ?

----------


## .



----------

,      ...

----------

[QUOTE=.;53148497]     .
 ,      ,     ,     -    (),     63.21.24,   . 58, . 8,  ""   28.12.2010 432-,      63     - "    "     ,     ,      ,   ?

----------


## .

.       . -     .     70%

----------

, ,   :        ,     .     ,     ?    (6%  20%).    .

----------


## 5

.       .   212-   .             .   ,   ,            , ,       ,    26%,  34%.

----------

.
, .
  2011         70.3
2,9 
20 
6 
0,2 
13 
?

----------

-    :Embarrassment:  ,   ,          432- ".7)"   > 70%.....    (6%  )      72.20          ,      26 % ?   - ( . )   ?  : "        ,    8  1  ,   ,     ,        -     "   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,       .         .       ,      ,

----------


## Verinka_D

72.20 (  )   6%      .        ? 
    14% .
    8%      ?

----------


## .

. 
  6%.

----------


## LenaMayer

!!         2010  (  ) ??
  ?

1.   182 1 05 01010 01 1000 110 -  1,2,3  2010 .
2.   182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110 -  4  (     1,2,3 )     .
3.   182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110-  1  2011      

  -   !

----------


## .

,

----------

,   6%  4    .
182 1 05 01012 01 1000 110
    -      ,

----------


## .

**,        .    .

----------

> **,        .    .


,

----------


## Yanisss

> , ,   :        ,     .     ,     ?    (6%  20%).    .


 -,           ?     ?)

----------


## .

*Yanisss*,        .

----------


## Yanisss

., . ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vesna-S

> -,           ?     ?)


   .          .

   45.33.      26,       :Smilie:          18%  :Smilie:          .

----------


## LenaMayer

,  :
   - 4    , 2 -  .  *1  2011 *   -1   ?
1)  2,   "01"   ?

2)  2   "01"  \ ,   ,    3 \ ,    ( 350394)?

----------


## .

*LenaMayer*,          1 .

----------


## LenaMayer

,     :yes: 
   : 
      (,    -   -  , ,)    -   -     :
1)      ?
2) ? 
3)        100%   , ..       1/2      ??

----------


## .



----------


## LenaMayer

*.*,   ,      ?    ?

----------


## .

*LenaMayer*,     .      -   ?      ,   ?
      ,   .              ,  -  .
    ,

----------


## LenaMayer

*.*,    !      . ,        ,        ,       !!!         ,   ,    .     ,    ,    .
 ,       ?          (     )

----------


## .

,

----------

1,2,3      ,         ,           ?        2010 ?

----------


## .

.         .

----------

> .         .


..    31            ?
   2010 ?

----------


## .

2011 .

----------

> .         .


    :

    2010     ,        ,    (  00 )       2010 .

???

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


         2010  - 182 1 05 01020 01 1000 110   - 182 1 05 01022 01 1000 110 ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## katrinn

,    26.1.
  2011       ,  ? ..    ( ) -18%, -2,9%, - 3,1% - 2,0%).

----------

> !
>  ,             2011       ?
> .


   :
1.    26 %: 20%-   ,  6%- 
2. -2,9%
3. -3,1 %
4.  -2.0%
   (  )  31.03.2011

----------

> *LenaMayer*,          1 .


    " "?

----------


## Glawbuch

** , 


> " "?


 *.* ?   :Wow:   1 ?

----------


## mvf

> " "?


      ...  ...    ?

----------


## .

,    .      :Smilie: 
: ,      138,        .    31  2011  2011  -    :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 31  2011  2011  -


    :


> (  )  31.03.2011


  :Big Grin:

----------

, ,     .

 ,    6%,     432-.     ,          .             ,       ?    ?

----------


## nifiga

, ,   1% ( 15  )  2010    31.03.11?  ?

----------


## .

**,    .        .      ,   .
*nifiga*,  31    .

----------


## nifiga

, .!!!

----------


## DENvir



----------

,   ,  ,  2011                  .

,    ?       ?

----------

8  2010 . N 83-
    ? .         2011.

----------


## mvf

**,      ...      ...

----------


## kseniya-71

,,  .  2009  10     ,           ?

----------


## .

*kseniya-71*,    ?    ?      ?
          (   )

----------

.,

----------


## .

?  :Frown: 
       ,   ,

----------


## Olga Anot

!
, .
   ( = 6%).
        9 .2011 .
       .
    107 " "? .03.2011 ?
    109 " "? 
  -       "    ...  3 .2011 "  "    ....  9 .2011 "?

        2011 ?

----------


## mvf

182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110 |  |  | .03.2011 | 0 |  |

----------


## Olga Anot

!
    2011    107  109  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2011    107  109  ?


18210501011011000110 / /  / .00.2011 / 0 /  /

----------


## Olga Anot

> 182 1 05 01011 01 1000 110 |  |  | .03.2011 | 0 |  |


-  ...  ,   109 = "".
 ?  ?
       - "   ".
    !   !
--!!! :Wow:

----------


## .

0

----------

